# Q: Most Complete WLC Scripture Proofs?



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 22, 2010)

We have seen multiple copies of the Larger and Shorter Catechisms, some with many scripture proofs, some with none at all, and some that make you scratch your head.

1) Which publication or online resource have you found to have the most complete set of scripture proofs for either the Larger or Shorter Catechisms? Are there any exhaustive lists out there?

2) In our opinion Which publication or online resource have you found to have the most relevant/appropriate/fitting set of scripture proofs for either the Larger or Shorter Catechisms?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 23, 2010)

If you ask NaphtaliPress for some info, he can tell us something of the "critical edition" history of the prooftexts. Some of that info has made it into _The Confessional Presbyterian Journal_.

I suspect that the Scottish Free Pres. edition of the Stds. has a set of prooftexts that is closest to the divines' original. Many of these (I believe) are directly related to certain "Annotations" on the Scriptures by sundry Westminster divines, a distinct and separate publication from anything the Assembly produced.

The OPC adopted sets of prooftexts for each of the three Stds. that were voted on as acceptable. You can download those standards in pdf form, just as they are printed in hardcopy, here: Confession and Catechisms


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 23, 2010)

PCA blue notebook with loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confession, Larger and Shorter Catechism with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page) plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary. [often, 2/3 or more of the page is Scripture]
CEP Bookstore - WESTMINSTER COF & CATECHISMS W/SCRIPTURE LOOSE L

The Blue notebook binder: (also designed to contain the PCA Book of Church Order, both the Westminster Standards and BCO are the constitution of the PCA):
CEP Bookstore - BOOK OF CHURCH ORDER BINDER


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Here you go. I would buy the OPC one. 

WESTMINSTER CONFESSIONS/CATECHISMS : Great Commission


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 23, 2010)

The OPC has changed some proofs in the LC over the the second set of PCUSA, which was changed some over the first set, which again were changed up some over the original Westminster proofs. Bruce, thanks for the plug. As far as I know the original scripture proofs have nothing to do with the Westminster Annotations, which Robert Baillie complained was done by a bunch of Anglicans (Featley for one).


----------

